# New vs used equipment



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

I've used good looking used xfmrs before, and I'd do it again in a heartbeat. Depending on where you are and who the AHJ is, they may not allow used equipment.

I've found them on kijiji. Also ask around if any industrial contractors have done any tear-outs. Look for shops that are closing down or moving.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

In my town, used equipment is prohibited -- period.

Salinger is one place to poke around.

But these days, it's eBay for most.

EVERY DAY they've got a slew of dry-type transformers.

BTW, 150kVA is not such a popular size -- being SO big. ( 400A @ 208Y120 )

It's more common to see twinned 75kva distributed around the facility, closer to loads.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Used equipment is not permitted???? I will tell them to suck it. If it is listed and in decent shape there is no way they can tell you it is not allowed. I would like to see that code section.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I wouldn't have a problem with used, transformers seem to last FOREVER. I would probably want to see it under power before I bought one though, just to know it worked.

We also install used equipment sometimes, usually from projects we've demo'd but saved the equipment that was in good shape. We usually sell it to the customer for 50% of new price. We also ask the customer first if they are open to used equipment to save some cost before going ahead with it.


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

I have no affiliation with them but have had very positive experience dealing with them...

Www.plccenter.com

Great source of used components, much of it is either new surplus or new spares they purchased from end users.

Any of their used stuff that actually used will be in good serviceable condition.

Good spot to cut costs, or find parts that are out of production.

I've sold them stuff too, spares for systems that were no longer in service.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

telsa said:


> In my town, used equipment is prohibited -- period.
> 
> .


 That's crazy. Your town must be home to a GE or Siemans factory or something. Legislators owned stock is a supply house maybe?


I agree about used xfrmrs being fine. Just don't buy one "as is". Most used electrical equipment is fine imo. As long as you have a modicum of experience you can easily tell which old stuff is serviceable and which is junk. In my city there are two used electrical equipment dealers. I wouldn't know how to find them though if someone hadn't told me they were there. If your counter guys at the supply house are cool you could prolly ask them.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> In my town, used equipment is prohibited -- period.


Definitely not the first time I have heard mention of such a restriction. Remember having to drop paperwork off to an inspector about rebuilt breakers in the past.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

I would be very leery of buying "Used" unless you have all the correct test equipment to test it (IR, TTR, DAR, etc...). If you buy a reconditioned unit it should come with all the test results. That said, I do have some 150kVA's in stock


----------

